# صلوات السواعي  القديس باسيليوس الكبير



## النهيسى (1 نوفمبر 2011)

*
صلوات السواعي

القديس باسيليوس الكبير
(330 – 379م)

*





* 
ولأن البعض يستخدم الصلاة وترتيل المزامير كذريعة لإهمال أعمالهم، من الضروري أن نضع في إعتبارنا أنه فيما يخص بعض المهام الأخرى هناك وقت مخصص لها، وفقا لكلمات الجامعة: "لكل شيء زمان" (جا 3)، أما بالنسبة للصلاة والمزامير – وبعض المهام الأخرى – فكل ساعة تعتبر ساعة مناسبة، لأنه بينما تكون أيادينا مشغولة في واجباتها يمكننا تمجيد الله، بعض الأحيان باللسان عندما يكون الأمر ممكناً - أو بالأحرى عندما يكون نافع للبنيان - وإذا لم يكن باللسان فبالقلب، بمزامير وتسابيح وأغناني روحية كما هو مكتوب (كو 3: 16). هكذا يمكننا تتميم واجب الصلاة ونحن في غمرة أعمالنا، مقدمين الشكر لذاك الذي منح أيادينا القوة لتأدية أعمالنا، والذكاء لعقولنا لإكتساب المعرفة، ولكونه ذودنا بالمواد – سواء إن كانت عِدّد وأدوات نستخدمها أو تلك التي تُشكل مواد الفنون أو الصناعات التي نمتهنها – مُصلين أن تكون أعمال أيادينا موجهة نحو غايتها، أي نحو مسرة قلب الله.


وهكذا نكتسب روحاً هادئة، وذلك عندما نلتمس من الله في كل تصرف نجاح أعمالنا، ونوفي دين الإمتنان والشكر له، ذاك الذي أعطانا القوة على القيام بهذا العمل، واضعين أمام أعيننا غاية إرضائه.

إذا لم يكن هذا الأمر هكذا، فكيف يكون هناك إتساق بين كلمات الرسول الذي يوصينا: "صلوا بلا إنقطاع" (1 تس 5)، مع تلك الكلمات: "كُنَّا نشتغل بتعبٍ وكدّ ليلاً ونهاراً" (2 تس 3).


ومن ناحية أخرى، لا يجب أن نُهمل – لكون الصلاة والشكر مفروض في كل الأوقات بل وصية، وتبين ضرورته لحياتنا - تلك الأوقات المعتادة للصلاة والمؤسسة في الجماعات، الأوقات التي تم إختيارها بعناية، إذ كل فترة تحتوي على تذكرة خاصة ببركات نتلقاها من الله.


تُتلى الصلاة في الصباح الباكر، حتى تكون أول حركات النفس والذهن مُخصصة لله، وحتى لا نهتم بأي شيء آخر قبل أن نتشدد ونتهلل بذكر الله، كما هو مكتوب: "ذكرت الله فأبتهجت" (مز 76: 4 س)، وحتى لا ينشغل جسدنا بأي عمل قبل أن نُتمم الكلمات التي تقول: "يارب بالغداة تسمع صوتي. بالغداة أوجه صلاتي نحوك وأنتظر" (مز 5: 3).


وأيضاً في الساعة الثالثة، يجب أن يجتمع الأخوة للصلاة، حتى ولو كانوا قد توزعوا إلى أعمالهم المختلفة، متذكرين عطية الروح الذي حل على التلاميذ في الساعة الثالثة، وليسجد الجميع معاً حتى يكونوا مستحقين هم أيضاً لنوال عطية القداسة، ويجب أن يطلبوا إرشاد الروح القدس وتوجيهه فيما هو صالح ومفيد، وفقاً لكلمات المزمور: "قلباً نقياً اخلق فيَّ يا الله وروحاً مُستقيماً جدّد في داخلي. لا تطرحني من قدَّام وجهك وروحك القدوس لا تنزعة مني. رُدَّ لي بهجة خلاصك وبروح إرشاد أعضدني" (مز 51). وأيضاً في موضع آخر: "روحك الصالح يهديني في أرض مستوية" (مز 143: 10)، وبعد صلاتنا نرجع إلى مهامنا.

ولكن إذا كان البعض غير حاضرين بسبب طبيعة أو مكان عملهم الذي يجعلهم على مسافة بعيدة، فليؤدوا هم أيضاً أينما كانوا بتدقيق ويقظة كل ما هو مُقرر للإتباع العام، "لأنه حيثما اجتمع اثنان أو ثلاثة باسمي فهناك أكون في وسطهم" (مت 18).


هكذا أيضاً الصلاة ضرورية في وقت الساعة السادسة إتباعاً للقديسين الذين قالوا: "مساءً وصباحاً وظُهراً أشكو وأنوح فيسمع صوتي" (مز 55)، وذلك حتى يمكننا الخلاص من العثرات ومن شيطان الظهيرة (مز 91). في هذا الوقت أيضاً يتم تلاوة المزمور التسعون (91).

أما الساعة التاسعة فقد تعينت كساعة إلزامية للصلاة من قبل الرسل أنفسهم، كما جاء في سفر الأعمال: "وصعد بطرس ويوحنا معاً إلى الهيكل في ساعة الصلاة التاسعة (أع 3).


وعندما تنتهي أعمال اليوم، يجب أن نقدم الشكر على الخيرات التي صنعها الله معنا، ومن أجل كل ما فعلناه حسناً في النهار، ويجب أن نعترف بسهواتنا سواء تلك التي فعلناها بإرادتنا أو بغير إرادتنا، أو أي ذنب خفي، إذا صادف وإرتكبنا أي زلة بالكلام أو بالفعل أو في القلب ذاته، لأننا بالصلاة نسترحم الله على كل مخالفاتنا. إن إمتحان تصرفاتنا السالفة يساعدنا مساعدة كبيرة على عدم السقوط مرة أخرى في زلات مشابهة، من أجل ذلك يقول صاحب المزامير: "الذين تقولونه في قلوبكم أندموا عليه في مضاجعكم" (مز 4).

ومرة أخرى، عند هبوط الليل، يجب أن نصلي لكي تكون إستراحتنا بلا خطية وغير منزعجة بالأحلام. في هذه الساعة أيضاً، يتم تلاوة المزمور التسعون (91).


علاوة على ذلك، سلمنا بولس وسيلا تقليد الصلاة في نصف الليل، كما يُعلن سفر الأعمال: "ونحو نصف الليل كان بولس وسيلا يُصليان ويُسبحان الله" (أع 16). وأيضاً مرتل المزامير يقول: "في منتصف الليل أقوم لأحمدك على أحكام برك" (مز 119).


هكذا أيضاً، يجب أن نستبق الفجر بالصلاة، حتى لا يجدنا النهار ونحن في سبات أو في السرير، وفقاً لكلمات المزمور: "سبقت عيناي وقت السحر لألهج في جميع أقوالك" (مز 119).


يجب أن لا يتم إغفال أي صلاة من صلوات هذه الساعات، من قبل أولئك الذين أختاروا حياة مكرسة لمجد الله ومسيحه.


من جهة أخرى، أعتقد أنه من المُستحب أن يكون هناك تنوع وإختلاف في الصلوات والمزامير التي تتلى في كل ساعة من الساعات المُقررة، وذلك لأن الروتين والملل غالباً ما يتسببوا في تشويش النفس، بينما التغيير والتنوع في المزامير والصلوات المختارة في كل ساعة، يجعل النفس تنتعش في تقوى وورع، وتتجدد في إعتدال ورزانة.


*​


----------

